# Couples Tshirts



## e-tees (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas for marketting
couples t-shirts? And has anyone had any sucess with them? thanks in ad vance.

Ray


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

e-tees said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for marketting
> couples t-shirts? And has anyone had any sucess with them? thanks in ad vance.
> 
> Ray


First, could you explain couples t-shirts?


----------



## e-tees (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey,Rodney,

I'm talking about t-shirts for two people,such as couples who are married,dating,or just friends. Not like the old "his & hers" shirts thatwere usually the same, but two shirts with interacting designs. One might say "Hot Air" and the other would read "Cool Breeze.Get my drift?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm with stupid on one shirt and stupid on the other. Those kind of shirts?


----------



## e-tees (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes Dan, that's basically what I'm talking about


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Back when I Airbrushed shirts at fairs and festivals I painted that set of shirts at least once every event.


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

e-tees said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for marketting
> couples t-shirts? And has anyone had any sucess with them? thanks in ad vance.
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray, I had a quick look at your website under "Tees for Two" (witty name I must say). 

Here's a suggestion~ instead of selling both tees separately, why not bundle them up into one price, but give us the flexibility to choose different sizes for each tee... 
(Although I'm not familiar with google checkout, I'm not sure if they allow that sort of customisation.)


----------



## e-tees (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, Sam. Actually, each
shirt does have its own sizing. It's hard to have a set price if someone orders say, a 3x and a medium, but I'm in the process of setting up free shipping on oders of 2 or more.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice site Ray. Marketing the couples tees is never going to be as easy as selling your other items. You have to locate where you're actually going to find the couples together *outside* of the Internet.

You are realistically looking at tourist venues, camp sites, visitor attractions, fairs, shows and fetes.

I don't think you have a target age range with that product, as humour crosses all age divides. If you took them to shows etc and saw your buying customers 'face to face' it would give you a better idea as to whether its male or female that predominantly instigate and purchase and perhaps even their motivation behind their purchase. Sadly the net can never give any of us that real life feedback.

Hope this helps.


----------



## e-tees (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Will. I think the face to face idea might give me a better idea of my target customers. Thanks again.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DREAMGLASS said:


> I don't think you have a target age range with that product


Personally I think the target age for the product age is the old and the old at heart. I'd be surprised if there isn't a pretty specific demographic for who'd be interested.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You could call it "Fidelitees". Har har.


----------

